# How do I reset my "SERVICE" light?



## cqhall (May 16, 2002)

*How do I reset my "SERVICE" light? (2000 Audi A6 4.2)*

2000 Audi A6 4.2
I need to reset the "SERVICE" light that appears on my instrument cluster. I understand that there is some sort of sequence (put the key in, turn this, push that for 3 seconds, etc...). Does anyone know it?
Thanks,
Carleton


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: How do I reset my "SERVICE" light? (cqhall)*

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## cqhall (May 16, 2002)

*Re: How do I reset my "SERVICE" light? ([email protected])*

Andy,
Thanks, but I don't have the Ross Tech computer system. Maybe I posted this in the wrong forum








I found this on the following on the web, but I was hoping that a Vortexer could confirm that it works for my car:
"To reset the OIL message on the speedometer display, turn off the ignition. Press and hold the button on the left side of the display while turning the ignition on. Service OIL will be displayed. Pull out the button on the right side of the display until the service prompt is cleared. The display should now read ---. "
"If this procedure does not work, follow this procedure: With the ignition off, push the right button. Turn the ignition on and then pull the left button. This should clear the warning message."
Any thoughts before I try it?
Carleton


----------



## cqhall (May 16, 2002)

*Re: How do I reset my "SERVICE" light? (cqhall)*

OK. Unless I did it incorrectly, those methods don't work.
Any other suggestions besides hooking it up to the dealer's computer?
C


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: How do I reset my "SERVICE" light? (cqhall)*

Aim the car North and make sure its between 45-55 degrees farenheit. LEFT handed, push the car 3 full wheel rotations. Then:
Audi A4 & A6 (All years)
Turn off the ignition 
Press and hold the button on the left side of the display while turning the ignition on 
Service OIL will be displayed 
Pull out the button on the right side of the display until the service prompt is cleared 
The display should now read --- 
If the above procedure does not work, outlined below is an alternative procedure: 
With the ignition off, push the right button 
Turn the ignition on and then pull the left button 
This should clear the warning message


----------



## cqhall (May 16, 2002)

Hahahaha! All this time I was pointed Northeast!
I'll try your way and let you know...
Thanks,
C


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: (cqhall)*

Its a series of tricks with mirrors and wires really... i think you need 3 hands.


----------



## cqhall (May 16, 2002)

After literally 15 tries, I found the combination.
1) Ignition off
2) Press right button
3) Ignition in "on" position
4) Release right button
5) Press left button


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: (cqhall)*

LOL... I just did Linz's A4 the same way as you posted... works like a charm.


----------



## cqhall (May 16, 2002)

Hahahaha!


----------

